# Are family members allowed to see each other naked?



## recycled (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm thinking different sex members like mother-son, father-daughter, and brother-sister.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, with the exception of, maybe, dire medical situations and young children. I can't think of a non-disturbing situation in which this dilemma would arise in most adults, anyway. "Come on, son, let's disrobe! Hey, when did you get that third nipple?" Honestly, if I were to pray for anything in life (and I don't/would never pray), it would not be for money, health, or a happy life. I would be, first, to never ever see my brother naked, and, second, for the inverse to never come to fruition.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The answer is no.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hell no.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Only if it's accidental. I walked in on my mom half naked a bunch of times growing up and it's not something I want to visualize, let alone see in person.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Uh, yeah. I have 3 kids and I walk around naked in front of them all the time.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I have two girls and I walk around naked in front of them all the time. 

If I had a son, I would, once he hit the age of 30, it probably wouldn't be a good idea;-))). 

My husband had a son, when he was younger I still walked around naked, when he got older, I stopped.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on age. With young children, I think it's fine. What's weird is when you're helping out in sunday school and a four year old you've never met before asks you to wipe his butt.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

The only correct answer is heck no.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Depends whether or not all the family members are OK with it. Maybe it's natural for some families to do this...?

(Personally, no thanks.)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I said no but it depends--like a baby or young child would be different because of course you have to change their diapers and bathe them, etc. Otherwise they're gonna sit there stinking with diapers rotting on them and never get a bath...so I think that's obvious that it's required then.
But I think past a certain age when they're old enough to use the toilet, clothe themselves and bathe themselves it would be kinda weird and pointless.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hell no...that's just plain weird. :wtf If I had kids I wouldn't walk around naked in front of them either.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I should be allowed to see my mom naked but she doesn't like me to.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Umm, I suppose it depends...mom, dad, brothers, sisters, etc, no way. :no Young children now, it's no big deal, I do in front of my 1-year-old all the time. The only thing with her is that nearly the only thing she knows to say is asking "what's that", so she likes to constantly point at "things" and say that.... :spit


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> Hell no...that's just plain weird. :wtf If I had kids I wouldn't walk around naked in front of them either.


:ditto I don't even walk @ naked in front of my invisible kids!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I was wrote someone else about this earlier today. I have a lovely picture I clipped from Our Bodies Our self. 

A very pregnant woman is laying on the couch naked, you can only really see her breast, and stomach and she has a daughter that is laying in front of her, in the exact same position, naked. I found it touching, so normal, if I could find a picture like this I would buy it in a NYM.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

well, i sure as hell don't want to see my sister's naked butt or my bro's manhood. 
I vote no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elpis said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Hell no...that's just plain weird. :wtf If I had kids I wouldn't walk around naked in front of them either.
> ...


Same here. My imaginary illegitimate children already don't know who their mother is (neither do I). Johnny, 8, and Susie, 6, would be beyond traumatized by my Paxil fat. It might send them over the edge.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> > Lonelyguy said:
> ...


That poor, poor pillow;-))))


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :lol

So many lines crossed in this thread!! :lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not so sure any objective harm will come from seeing family naked. But I'm sure it would be pretty awkward.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Same here. My imaginary illegitimate children already don't know who their mother is (neither do I). *Johnny, 8, and Susie, 6, would be beyond traumatized by my Paxil fat. It might send them over the edge.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :spit OMG, you guys kill me!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

its fine as long as you plan on appearing on springer


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Elpis said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > [*That poor, poor pillow*;-))))


what? that just flew right over my head.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

X33 said:


> Elpis said:
> 
> 
> > Bon said:
> ...


I'm sorry, it was a joke from SAF's;-) I can't remember the exact joke and if I made something up, the way my mind works, I'm sure to be banned;-))))

But If I remember correctly it had something to do with the pillows (as in plural, who would have thought) as MM wives;-) sick;-) sick;-) sick;-)

I'm starting to see just how much some of us know about each other :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gonna go with hell no.

I see enough of my father already (someone please help me make him wear a shirt).


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

uke There are some things that, once seen, you can never UNSEE. No matter how hard you try. And believe me, I've tried. So that's a no, it's not allowed!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That would be highly, highly unpleasant.


----------

